# How different are forms of the same name?



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 5, 2005)

I was wondering how different are the forms of the same names from style to style ie how different is the wado-kai pinan nidan from the shorin ryu one? I come from the traditional korean martial arts side of things and many forms of the samme name are only vagely similar and i was wondering if you karate ppl have the same problem.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 8, 2005)

dmdfromhamilton said:
			
		

> I was wondering how different are the forms of the same names from style to style ie how different is the wado-kai pinan nidan from the shorin ryu one? I come from the traditional korean martial arts side of things and many forms of the samme name are only vagely similar and i was wondering if you karate ppl have the same problem.



Sure there are. A couple that come to my mind are at least Bassai and Ananku, especially Bassai. There are, I guess, about half a dozen different versions of it in existance, such as Tomari Bassai, Matsumura Bassai and Itosu Bassai. I am not familiar how different they are from each other, but I guess there are quite big differences, because during last summer at one camp I went to we were practising Bassai versions from Shotokan, Wado ryu and Shorinji ryu Renshinkan, and all were quite different from each other.

Also Ananku is quite different in Matsubayashi ryu from the other Shorin styles. I don't know if any other styles does that version of Ananku


----------



## thepanjr (Mar 18, 2005)

it is also called heian kneidan


----------

